# A4 2.0T S-Line (56K Warning!)



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi,
Over xmas dinner today, my dad said that he is thinking about changing his 2002 A6 2.0 for a new A4 2.0T (same engine as Golf GTi). The Co2 emissions are pretty good so it makes a sensible company car. He wants larger alloys, sports seats etc so I suggested getting the s-line pack. Only thing is we don't know what the s-line bodykit will look like. I can't seem to find any pictures on Audi.co.uk and a google search hasn't helped. Can anyone point me in the direction of a pic?

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Find a pic of an S4 and then photoshop RS6 wheels on it and you won't be far off!

A good looking great value car.


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

Cheers ScoTTy.

I've actually just found some pics on audiworld.










I've just got the pdf price list off audi.co.uk and it says that if you order an A4 with S line pack and take delivery before 31 March, you get an 18" wheel upgrade free of charge. Is this right? - the 18" 5 spokes are usually a Â£1k extra. If so, then it's a serious bargain.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It could be a great deal but make sure you'd be geting a B7 and not a B6. It could be a way of shifting the B6 stock.


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> It could be a great deal but make sure you'd be geting a B7 and not a B6. It could be a way of shifting the B6 stock.


It is for the B7, as it's in the B7 price list (effective Dec 2004). It says:



> *S line Styling pack*
> 8 J x 18 â€˜9-Spokeâ€™ design alloy wheels or 8 J x 18 â€˜5-Armâ€™ design
> alloy wheels (available February 2005) with 235/40 R18 tyres and
> space saver spare wheel with Aluminum Facette Silver inlay. Only
> available on S line models ordered and registered by 31st March 2005


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Strange that I got a full size spare and that you get a space saver on the s-line. I wonder if they've used more space in the boot so no room for a full size spare of it is a choice they've made dependant on trim level.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Strange that I got a full size spare and that you get a space saver on the s-line. I wonder if they've used more space in the boot so no room for a full size spare of it is a choice they've made dependant on trim level.


Surely yours (and mine) are different because they're the old shape?

I know I got a full-size spare with my A4, but maybe the new design doesn't allow for it. :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

There's a nice blue A4 2.0T S-Line in our company car park - very nice - except he parks in my spot sometimes :x :wink:

moley


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Strange that I got a full size spare and that you get a space saver on the s-line. I wonder if they've used more space in the boot so no room for a full size spare of it is a choice they've made dependant on trim level.
> ...


Is the floorpan different then ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm not really sure. The saloon is 39mm longer but I think that's body work. It could be though. :?


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

Just to finish off this thread, my dad took delivery of his A4 this week. It's a really nice car - quicker than I was expecting and the interior is superb. His spec was 2.0 T S-Line, Quartz Grey, Black/Grey Leather, Multitronic, Black Headlining, Rear Parking Sensors, DIS and FCR.


























































We're going to be a new car family as my new Boxster has just been built and I'll pick it up in a few weeks!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice. I hope your Dad's getting a nice bit of income for having that horrid dealer badge on the back. :?


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Nice. I hope your Dad's getting a nice bit of income for having that horrid dealer badge on the back. :?


It's coming off tomorrow. Hairdryer to the ready! He did save over Â£2k by going through a broker so he doesn't care too much.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Cool! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

And there was me thinking there was a problem with A4s when they reach 56,000 miles... :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------

